
California Adopts Strictest Privacy Law in U.S. - LinuxBender
https://threatpost.com/california-adopts-strictest-privacy-law-in-u-s/151497/
======
throawayprivacy
Once again California lawmakers paying lip service to constituents while
walking on eggshells around their SV donors. Like the bogus Net Neutrality law
they passed which was all but handwritten by/for Netflix, this one doesn't do
anything to actually stop the thing people want it to.

I sent in a request for information Instagram has on me and was redirected by
support to the barebones list anyone can access in their settings pane for
around a year now. My request to delete all information was responded to by
some boilerplate stating that said information is necessary to the
functionality of Instagram and they'll "delete" it when I delete my account.

